# العزل في التبريد



## م. عبد المنعم (13 مارس 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.​​​*( وما اوتيتم من العلم إلاّ قليلاً )*​​​اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا ​​اللهم إننا نسألك إيماناً دائماً، ونسألك قلباً خاشعاً، ونسألك علماً نافعاً، ونسألك يقيناً صادقاً، ونسألك ديناً قيماً، ونسألك العافية في كل بلّية ، ونسألك تمام العافية ، ونسألك دوام العافية ، ونسألك الشكر على العافية ، ونسألك الغنى عن الناس​

​العزل في التبريد​

أهمية العزل:


كما نعلم ان الحرارة تجري من المكان التي درجة حرارته عالية الى المكان التي درجة حرارته منخفضة ..


ولكي نحد من انسياب الحرارة الى المنطقة المبرّدة الى الحد الادنى ، فمن الضروري ان نعزل هذه المنطقة عمّا حولها باحدى مواد العزل للحرارة.



الصفات المطلوبة للمواد العازلة:


1. غير قابلة لامتصاص الرطوبة.
2. مقاومة من الناحية الميكانيكية.
3. قدرتها المنخفضة على التوصيل الحراري.
4. مقاومة للاحتراق.
5. ان لا تطلق روائح تؤثر على المواد الغذائية.
6. ان تكون رخيصة الثمن.
7. ان تخدم لفترات طويلة بدون اي تغيير على مواصفاتها.
8. ان تكون خاملة كيميائياً عند ملامستها للمعدن.
9. ان تكون مقاومة للتجمد وللحرارة المنخفضة.
10. ان تكون لها كتلة حجمية منخفضة.



المواد المستخدمة في العزل:



الصوف الزجاجي : يتألف من خيوط دقيقة من الزجاج .


الصوف المعدني (الصخري) : يتألف من خيوط دقيقة ، ويستحصل من خبث المعادن وبعض الصخور.


البلاستيك الرغوي (ستيريوبور) : يستخرج من مادة الستيرول ، ويصنع على شكل قوالب ، وهو عازل جيد وذو مقاومة عالية ووزن خفيف.


البولي اوريتان الرغوي : وهوعازل ممتاز ، يتألف من الزفت والفريون 11 ، تخلط المواد مع بعضها ، وتضخ بواسطة جهاز يدوي ، فتتفاعل هذه المواد وتشكل رغوة ، لا تلبث ان تجف ، وتشكل العازل الصلب.



نماذج من مواد العزل:










​






​ 


وشكراً​لا تنسونا من دعائكم الصالح​​
أخوكم في الله​م.عبد المنعم​​​


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (13 مارس 2006)

مشكور اوي اوي


----------



## تقوى الله (14 مارس 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أستاذي الفاضل م. عبد المنعم ...
جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذا الموضوع المميز ، بارك الله فيك ، واثابك الله عنا جميعا" خيرا" ، وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك .

ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ،،،​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 مارس 2006)

أستاذي الفاضل م. عبد المنعم ...

*جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذا الموضوع المميز *

*والف شكر لك*​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (14 مارس 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مروركم ، وبارك الله فيكم 
وشكراً لكم


----------



## mohsen1744 (18 مارس 2006)

الأخ الكريم ممكن حضرتك تبين لىخصائص العزل بالتفصيل للمواسير والصاج والكثافات المطلوبه لكل منهما
اشكرك على المجهود المبذول
اخيك محسن حامد


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 مارس 2006)

*خصائص مواد العزل الحراري*

*
خصائص مواد العزل الحراري​
الخصائص الحرارية : قدرة المادة على العزل الحراري، وعادة ما تقاس بمعامل التوصيل الحراري، فكلما قلّ معامل الحراري، دلّ ذلك على زيادة مقاومة المادة لنقل الحرارة، والعكس صحيح. فالمقاومة الحرارية تتناسب تناسبا عكسيا مع معامل التوصيل الحراري.


الخصائص الميكانيكية : تتميز بمتانة وقدرة عالية على التحمل الضغط والشد والقص ..


خصائص الامتصاص : يعتمد من حيث قدرتها على الامتصاص والنفاذية، كما يعتمد على الأجواء المناخية المحيطة بها، كدرجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة .


الخصائص الأمنية والصحية: لبعض المواد العازلة خصائص معينة، منها ماقد يعرض الإنسان للخطر، سواء وقت التخزين أو أثناء النقل أو التركيب أو خلال فترة الاستعمال. فقد تتسبب في إحداث عاهات في جسم الإنسان، دائمة أو مؤقتة، كالجروح ..


الخصائص الصوتيـة: بعض المواد العازلة للحرارة، قد تستخدم لتحقيق بعض المتطلبات الصوتية، كامتصاص الصوت وتشتيته وامتصاص الاهتزازات..


مثال : الصوف الصخري

Rockwool: عند درجة حرارة 50 م
Density Kg/m3 : 70
Thickness mm : 50
Thermal Conductivity : 0.0385W/mk


Rockwool:عند درجة حرارة 10 م
Density Kg/m3 : 50
Thickness mm : 50
Thermal Conductivity : 0.033W/mk​
وشكراً​*
اخوكم في الله
م. عبد المنعم​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (21 يوليو 2006)

*شكرنا لك اخي الكريم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرنا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الجيد والممتاز 

ونشاء الله سوف اجيب معلومات متوضعه عن كيفية حساب العوزل الحراريه 




اخوك بشار الشبيبي


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي بشار على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم ..
ونحن بالانتظار لمواضيعكم المميزة [GLINT]ان شاء الله [/GLINT] 
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد الشجيري (22 أغسطس 2006)

*العوازلمن نوع الالياف الزجاجية*

الاخ العزيز م.عبد المنعم المحترم 
اود معرفة المدة الزمنية التي ممكن ان تكون بعدها العوازل من نوع الالياف الزجاجية تالفة او ذات كفاءة قليلة مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## nasir4791 (22 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ باشمهندس عبد المنعم ارجو ان اضيف الي ذلك 
العزل عن طريق الهواء الساكن وهو من اجود العوازل ويستخدم في عزل المباني بعمل فراغ في الجدار بعرض حوالي 10 سم ثم عمل سدابة داخلية من نصف طوبة بارتفاع الجدار


----------



## اشرف 66 (22 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله 

جزاك الله خير يا. م. عبد المنعم


----------



## quick (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="0066ff"] 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
[/glow]


----------



## Mmervat (28 أغسطس 2006)

اخى الفاضل م/عبد المنعم اشكرك وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## زيد_اميدي (29 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الفاضل م/ عبد المنعم شكرا على هذه معلومات


----------



## محمد الشجيري (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الجيد والممتاز؛ وجزاك الله خيرا؛لدي سؤال وهو:-
كيف يمكن لي ان اعرف ان هذا العازل غير كفوء او رديء وخصوصا اذا مر عليه زمن طويل نسبيا حوالي (15)عام.


----------



## nassernasa (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراسكو (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو من إخواننا المهندسين تزويدي بمعلومات حول خطوات إنشاء البرادات الصناعية


----------



## محمد حسن حلمى (10 نوفمبر 2006)

thak uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا. م. عبد المنعم


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا مع السلامه


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (31 ديسمبر 2006)

هو دا
دا ايه الجمال دوت.اشكرك .اشكرك.اشكر


----------



## صديق القمر (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## رمضان سلطان (23 أغسطس 2008)

*كيفية عزل صوت مرور ضغط الهواء في المواسير الصاج*

عزيزى المهندس المحترم ..
اولا نشكركم على حسن توضيح كيفية العزل التبريد وارجو من سيادتكم توضيح كيفية عزل صوت وضوضاء مرور الحبوب والهواء المضغوط في المواسير الصاج ، حيث أن لدي ماكينة طحن الغلال التي تعمل ببور هواء لشفط حبوب الغلال داخل المواسير ، وعند مرور الحبوب والهواء تصدر منها أصوات عالية وضوضاء


رمضان سلطان


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااا .....جزاك الله الف خير وفى انتظااار المزيد*​


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع هايل اشكرك


----------



## ghost012 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## rewesh (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزبد........ارجو ان تضيف كيفيه حسلب سمك العزل مع درجات الحراره المختلفه مع اعطاء امثله وجزاكم الله كل خيير


----------



## اسلام عمار (21 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك والى المزبد*


----------



## apo_mosa (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا" وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## toktok66 (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا فاعل الخير


----------



## كريم يونس (23 أغسطس 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## اشرف 66 (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 

و كل عام و انتم بخير

مع تحياتى للجميع


----------



## مؤيد غازي (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم عبد المنعم اود ان اعرف طريقة العزل المناسبة لانابيب الحديد الاسود الخاصة بتدفئة الماء الساخن والمدفونة تحت الارضية


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخي نزار الطريقة التي ذكرتها جيدة في حالة عدم حصول شقوق في المستقبل وعند حصول شقوق نتيجة حصول انفجار او زلزال او حتى دوس في الارض عندها ستنتقل الحرارة بالتوصيل والحمل

مع تقديري لجنابك


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (24 أغسطس 2009)

عافك الله على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (25 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت نعرف افضل الطرق لعزل ثلاجة جزاره مساحتها 2*3


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fuadroman (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لموضوع 
اخوانى عزيز


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------

